
Rethinkdb 2.4.0 – “Night of the Living Dead” Released - aabbcc1241
https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/releases
======
aabbcc1241
Just noticed they have a tweet about the release:
[https://twitter.com/rethinkdb/status/1207730230175191043](https://twitter.com/rethinkdb/status/1207730230175191043)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21837703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21837703)

